# سؤال لمهندسي البترول خصوصا حديثي التخرج



## kareemadel (7 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله الواحد هيتخرج السنة الجاية بأمر الله وكنت احب اعرف منكم هل فعلا الدراسة اللي في الكلية كافيه جدا انها تشغل الواحد في مكان كويس يعني سوق العمل ملوش متطلبات تانية ولو ليه ايه هي انا مثلا كنت هاخد كورس في محاكاة الخزانات بس لما لقيت اني هاخدها في رابعة قلت خلاص ولما سألت على الكورسات اللي في الحفر والانتاج قالوا اللي انته تدرسته في الكليه كفايه وركز عليه
بس ارجع واقول اكيييد في حاجات تانيه وبرضه السي في بتاعت الواحد لازم يكون فيها حاجات كويسه عشان تشجع الشركة انها توافق عليه على الاقل عشان يكون مميز ولو حاجه بسيطه عن الناس اللي بتقدم معاه 

ياريت الافادة منكم في الموضوع دا واتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لجميع مهندسي الملتقى*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 يوليو 2009)

انا فى قسم ميكانيكا باور

و كنت بتدرب فى شركة رشيد اللى فى المعادى اكيد عارفها 

و لما سألتة عن اى كورسات ليا عشان اشتغل فى قطاع البترول

قالى مش عايزك معاك اى كورسات 

بس اهم حاجة اللغة


----------



## kareemadel (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ع المعلومة وع فكرة شركة رشيد كويسة جدا انا ليا زمايلي ادربوا فيها السنة اللي فاتت

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 يوليو 2009)

> شكرا يا بشمهندس ع المعلومة وع فكرة شركة رشيد كويسة جدا انا ليا زمايلي ادربوا فيها السنة اللي فاتت
> 
> ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله



ربنا يخليك شكرا

انت فى بترول السويس ولا كلية تانية؟


----------



## kareemadel (8 يوليو 2009)

انا في قسم غاز طبيعي هندسة بورسعيد واحنا اول دفعة تتخرج في المجال دا وبندرس حاجات البترول من حيث الحفر والانتاج والخزانات والتركيز اكتر على عمليات معالجات الغاز الطبيعي سواء في الموقع او في محطات المعالجة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 يوليو 2009)

> انا في قسم غاز طبيعي هندسة بورسعيد واحنا اول دفعة تتخرج في المجال دا وبندرس حاجات البترول من حيث الحفر والانتاج والخزانات والتركيز اكتر على عمليات معالجات الغاز الطبيعي سواء في الموقع او في محطات المعالجة



شغل عالى اويي

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## kareemadel (8 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا هندسة

وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## master 2010 (9 يوليو 2009)

اهم حاجه فعلا اللغه لو تعرف شركة ميدور اهم حاجة عندهم اللغة وكمان مش مهم التقدير عندهم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 يوليو 2009)

> اهم حاجه فعلا اللغه لو تعرف شركة ميدور اهم حاجة عندهم اللغة وكمان مش مهم التقدير عندهم



فعلا التقدير مش مهم قد اللغة

عشان كدة لازم كللللللنا نهتم باللغة


----------



## ئارام سمير (25 مايو 2010)

بصراحه الي تاخذه في الكليه قليل جدا والكتب الموجودة في انترنيت عن البترول والتى يستفاد منها المتخرج الجديد (المجاني) تكون ياما قليلة او قديمه جدا ....


----------

